# Opinions?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I was wondering if I can get some insight from those on this site for this dog?

Sire:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/514975.html

Thanks everyone.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

that dog is stunning!! 
i am no expert but he looks to have good west german bloodlines.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What type of information are you looking for? General info on this dog only? Looking for info on working/lines in general/temperament?

If you are looking at him as a sire to a pup he is only half the story- would need the info about Mom regarding a pup but would also need slightly more specific details on what information you are looking for.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Triumph's Gucci, Hoss Hasenborn, Ursus Batu and Odin Hirschel - all top winning WGR conformation dogs.........so German Showlines.....but in teh 2nd and 3rd generation - what has Ace done himself or producing? Are you contempling him as a sire?

Lee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh no.. Not for me.. 

I don't breed and never will.

I have my hands full enough with my 14 week old little guy.. Hahaha.. 


My breeder is using him as a stud for one of her litters this year. Not sure which bitch she is using, I just noticed he is up on her website as a soon to be stud for a upcoming litter.

I was just curious as to what others thought about him in a general sense. 

I was also just curious to see if anyone knew anything more about him? If he competes, shows, etc... ?

Just general interest, nothing more.

ETA: I thought he was pretty gorgous and couldn't find anything on google so I thought I would come here.


----------

